

Flipping Out (Flickr doesn't branch) - icey
http://code.flickr.com/blog/2009/12/02/flipping-out/

======
rnicholson
_Also, after launching a feature, we have to go back in the code base and
remove the old version (maintaining separate versions of all features on
Flickr would be a nightmare). But overall, we find it helps us develop new
features faster and with fewer bugs._

Its crazy to me to think that a high profile site like flickr would push
impure code into production with the promise of "we'll clean it up after
launch". I guess if you've got the right culture and discipline, it can work.
Just seems so fragile.

